# Sat. Dec. 21 Stowe before our snow goes goodbyd car pool maybe



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

Who wants to go. I got my Vermont ski club card so good rate I looking weather stay snow all day Saturday maybe go to Jay Sunday stay check maybe meet some people from here in Albany or Anywere I might go snow was so much fun this past weekend nit readdy to say good bye anyone else maybe join up?


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2013)

Might be taking a bus trip up there, only $70, all depends on when my buddy from The Netherlands heads out.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 19, 2013)

Does your buddy know MJ? ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Does your buddy know MJ? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I will respect others who may nit like MJ.


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL. He is visiting family here and crashing at my place for the week. I'm always in.


----------

